# Talgarth Asylum (pic heavy)



## swanseamale47 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry about more Talgarth shots, but the place is amazing.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Apr 19, 2011)

HDR is far too overdone in my opinion, try turning the colour saturation down a bit (assuming your using photomatix) and the strength to about 20-30.

Having said that, the photos are good in their own right






That would have to be my favourate.

Good job


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to ask..surely you took that mirror along with you cos theres no way that would have survived!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 19, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I have to ask..surely you took that mirror along with you cos theres no way that would have survived!



No it was there, I was supprised myself. everything in the pics was there.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jun 16, 2011)

*Talgarth Asylum all secured.*

I visited this site in early June 2011 on behalf of a friend seeking such an environment to carry out a photo-shoot in, we both researched this and ALL other forums for information on the site and it looked as if it was still accessible.

It isn't.

Each and every access into the compound is closed off with new, heavy spiked galvanised gates and each and every low section of wall and/or roof is well decorated with shiny razor-wire. Then add to that a continuous 8' high interlocked metal security fence plastered with warning notices, etc. and you would need to be an idiot to defy this security to commit trespass . . . 

. . . and though the guy is a bit old and the Alsation a bit weedy there is an on-site security guard to.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 16, 2011)

Far too much HDR for my likeing a few of the original would have been nice.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been in Powys today (checking out an odd site i was told about near Brecon) and was told the owner of Talgarth who left it to rot and went missing owing lots of money all over the place committed suicide by hanging himself on the premises. 

can not confirm this and it maybe idle gossip off disgruntled people, it could even be old news or just a ploy. was also told entry is now difficult.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 17, 2011)

I like a little HDR but it can be overdone 

Nice pics just a little too much saturation for my liking but still lubbly


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 17, 2011)

Great photos and site..


----------



## lizm73 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful shots, the colours are amazing. My favourite is the room with the hanging insulation


----------



## nelly (Jun 18, 2011)

HDR overkill from me I'm afraid, it takes my eye from what I would think were wonderful photos, post the zero bracketed ones so we can compare please mate


----------



## Saz123 (Jun 25, 2011)

great photos,looks an interesting place!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hendreforgan said:


> Then add to that a continuous 8' high interlocked metal security fence plastered with warning notices, etc. and you would need to be an idiot to defy this security to commit trespass . . .



Evidently theres a lot of idiots about then! If we all gave up at the sight of heras fences/ warning signs/ security guards, very few places would get explored.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 26, 2011)

*talgarth*



Hendreforgan said:


> I visited this site in early June 2011 on behalf of a friend seeking such an environment to carry out a photo-shoot in, we both researched this and ALL other forums for information on the site and it looked as if it was still accessible.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> ...



have to beg to differ on that one...we got in few days ago. dogs there yes but penned..also ery sweet if you feed him crisps! no security at all there...still ery do able and great!!


----------



## MeriDuque (Jun 27, 2011)

Its funny, I don't usually like HDR but these photos are amazing!


----------

